
Saving a Rare NeXT Computer - ohjeez
http://imgur.com/a/ntHH8
======
pmiller2
These are really cool, but not exactly rare, even in working condition. You
can always find at least 1 or 2 on eBay, generally in working condition, and
you can buy them at blackholeinc.com. They're neat pieces of computing history
and moderately collectible, but by no means rare.

~~~
astrodust
They may not be extra rare, but they are rare enough to meet the technical
definition of the word. This is compared to Mac Cube systems which are really
common, all things considered.

Only around 50,000 units were ever sold. Even the Amiga, which is rare by
today's standards, sold around 100x as many units.

The Delorean is considered rare with only around 8,000 ever made. It's all
about degrees.

